

Ask HN: Using Cheat Sheets - orky56

I was curious to find out how many people use (printed) cheat sheets on a daily basis for developing, perhaps in languages they are not so familiar with. Do you think it's a sign of ineptitude or is it just being resourceful? Would love to hear your thoughts as someone who is comfortable with concepts but forgetful of syntax.
======
DaveChild
I use them a fair bit. Enough that I released a set of them on my site (
<http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/> ) and then made a site for other
people to build them ( <http://www.cheatography.com/> ). :)

Certainly not a sign of ineptitude. For me, they just save me the time it
takes to go to a manual to look something up. I've got a couple on my desk at
the moment, for SVN (weening myself off GUI tools) and one for VI.

------
bdwalter
I don't use printed ones, but I do maintain a personal wiki where I keep all
of my documentation over the years. It's extremely useful to be able to search
my cheat sheets across my history.

------
ushi
i am faster with google. There is no Ctrl+F on a printed cheatsheet. Looking
things up is no sign of ineptitude, nobody can remember everything. The
question is how to look things up most efficient.

------
pajju
Whatever I learn I keep using them often, making a habit.

